
Against the Stream: The Future of the Federal Clean Water Rule - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/clean-water-rule-epa-pruitt/
======
germinalphrase
I will look for a source - but I live in the Midwest and have always heard
that after the Clean Air/Clean Water Acts came into force our two largest
sources of environmental pollution are 1. Agricultural run off (which is a
real concern: see Iowa city troubles keeping drinking water uncontaminated)
and 2. Discharge from aging waste treatment plants build in the 1940s/1950s
that have never been updated.

I would love to see clean water regulations strengthened to make our Midwest
lake and rivers more healthy and available for recreation (even my favorite
rivers to paddle and fish have obvious pollution) - but I understand that
agriculture and industry have a place at this table as well.

